# Gipsie's Tent Inn, Dudley June '11



## mookster (Jun 10, 2011)

Mine and Flubbera's fourth site on our trip, and to be honest we both felt a little let down by this one, the first few rooms promised so much but it is absolutely falling to pieces and we just didn't get the 'feel' of the place at all. Probably not helped by the roadworks going on right outside on both sides of the building....



> The first member of the Millard family took on the license of the Jolly Collier pub and brewery in 1867. The name was changed to the Gypsy's Tent some time between 1871 and 1881. The original brewery was demolished and 'Millard's Little Model Brewery' was built about 1886. Mr. Harry Wright Millard became licensee on the death of his father in 1898. He retired as licensee in 1952, but still helped with the brewing.
> The brewery ceased to operate about 1961, but the Gypsy's Tent Hotel & Restaurant continued on until about 1982



























































Thanks for looking, more pics here http://www.flickr.com/photos/mookie427/sets/72157626925314528


----------



## BahrainPete (Jun 10, 2011)

A nice find and a gem of a time capsule. I would have liked to have read the newspaper.


----------



## Pincheck (Jun 10, 2011)

books and mags are a real surprise but then some places are jewms like that good stuff.


----------



## nelly (Jun 10, 2011)

Aw. Come on mate. How can you complain about that?

Some fantastic artifacts in there. I'm starting to think that you take them to these places yourself.


----------



## mookster (Jun 10, 2011)

I think we had too high hopes for it because once you're there you'll see what I mean - a lot of the rooms are bare or just plain trashed, so trashed you can't even get in them, and there is massive fire damage at one end of the building.

What is left is nice, but limited really to two or three rooms.


----------



## Em_Ux (Jun 10, 2011)

I enjoyed your report...thanks


----------



## scribble (Jun 10, 2011)

Ragamuffin Mystery! That's fab!


----------



## mookster (Jun 12, 2011)

Cheers you two


----------

